# Looking for hummus variation recipes



## amysueheck

I'm looking to make a different flavor besides basic or roasted red pepper hummus.  Any ideas out there?


----------



## roadfix

I like Trader Joe's Jalapeno and Cilantro Hummus.


----------



## Janet H

Kalamata olives are great in hummus.

You might try adding a handful of fresh parsley.  Makes the hummus green and adds a nice fresh flavor.


----------



## amysueheck

Yum, that sounds like a great combo...maybe with lime instead of lemon.  Thanks!


----------



## amysueheck

That would probably work in both the basic AND red pepper.  That's a definite try!


----------



## creative

Sun blushed tomatoes blitzed into the hummus are great....or pesto (either basil based or the red version) - maybe with some mayo or creme fraiche/sour cream.


----------



## Andy M.

I do kalamata olive hummus often.  The olives really add a great flavor.

Also, consider roasted garlic as an add-in.


----------



## ShellyCooks

I like the idea of adding Kalamata olives.  I often add a spoon of almond butter or peanut butter.  I'm going to make some right now!  Yum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kalamata fan here, too! I also like another Trader Joe's version (no longer available, IIRC) that had a squeeze of lemon juice and some lemon zest. 

Haven't had a chance to try any of these yet, but Serious Eats has a long list of variations. Maybe you'll see something that tickles your taste buds:
*15 Easy Hummus Variations*


----------



## amysueheck

*Hummus*

Thanks everyone!  Sounds like kalamata olive is a fan favorite here.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Zereh

You could also break away from using the typical chickpeas and use white beans (with garlic, yumm!) or black beans (cilantro w/lemon juice).


----------



## amysueheck

Zereh said:


> You could also break away from using the typical chickpeas and use white beans (with garlic, yumm!) or black beans (cilantro w/lemon juice).



Now that sounds good too.  Does tahini get added to the black bean version?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Z*, your suggestion reminded me of something I saved from my old copy of Cooking Light. I found it online, Lots and LOTS of different "hummus" recipes. Black Bean, Black-Eyed Peas, Carrot!  *amysue*, there are at least a dozen different recipes at this link - enjoy!

*Hummus Recipes*


----------



## larry_stewart

A year or two back I found this Hummus pic.  I haven't served it like this yet, but its on my " to do" list.

Its in the same lie as the Kalamata Olives.


----------



## CWS4322

We have had a number of threads on hummus. Did you do a search??


----------



## amysueheck

I did do a search on the forum and what pulled up wasn't for hummus, but a lot of different threads on all kinds of topics.   Maybe I'm not searching correctly.  I'm new to the site and still learning my way around.


----------



## CWS4322

Sorry--I don't have time to hunt for the threads. I make hummus all the time....but I don't use  a recipe--I just use what I have--roasted red peppers, garlic, a bit of sesame oil, chives, cilantro.


----------



## amysueheck

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry--I don't have time to hunt for the threads. I make hummus all the time....but I don't use  a recipe--I just use what I have--roasted red peppers, garlic, a bit of sesame oil, chives, cilantro.



While playing around some more on here I did see that I was able to pull up those hummus discussions by searching under POSTS instead of THREADS.  Learn something new every day. 

I like the idea of sesame oil...and that just got me thinking about flavored olive oils which would probably work well.


----------



## CWS4322

Harissa EVOO is amazing when added to hummus. As is cayenne EVOO. Using  black chick peas instead of blond is also a great way to make hummus. Fresh lime juice instead of lemon, tangerine or orange juice. The options are endless.


----------



## tenspeed

Here's a link to a white cannellini bean dip that I've made a few times:

White Bean Dip with Pita Chips Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network

My wife really likes it as well.  Baked pita wedges keeps it on the healthier side.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rather than collecting flavored olive oils, I just add flavorings to the dish I'm making. It's much less expensive that way.


----------



## CharlieD

Zereh said:


> You could also break away from using the typical chickpeas and use white beans (with garlic, yumm!) or black beans (cilantro w/lemon juice).




While my wife makes regular humus, often with garlic, I do make just that, and sometimes with some basil leaves chopped on the top.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

I make hummus all the time. I taught the lads how to make hummus with chick peas, lime juice, garlic, tahini, sesame oil, roasted red pepper, smoked paprika, and lime zest. It was excellent. We just throw everything in the FB, taste, and go from there. I like to add black olives and jalapeno pepper....served with veggies or homemade pita.


----------



## amysueheck

Oh yum!  That is definitely on my list of gotta make soon.  Thanks!!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I make hummus all the time. I taught the lads how to make hummus with chick peas, lime juice, garlic, tahini, sesame oil, roasted red pepper, smoked paprika, and lime zest. It was excellent. We just throw everything in the *FB*, taste, and go from there. I like to add black olives and jalapeno pepper....served with veggies or homemade pita.


FB? Did you mean food processor?

I almost always put black olives, usually Kalamata in my hummus. It really kicks up the flavour. Unfortunately, it tends to make the hummus a bit grey.


----------



## CWS4322

I did mean food processor. I do like to add cayenne EVOO and meyer lemon EVOO or Persian Lime EVOO. Not all of the EVOO, but some of it. And I prefer lime juice to lemon juice. Hint TL--use the black (brown) chickpeas when you want to add olives...or, add the olives after you mix up the hummus so they are not whipped around in the FP.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I did mean food processor. I do like to add cayenne EVOO and meyer lemon EVOO or Persian Lime EVOO. Not all of the EVOO, but some of it. And I prefer lime juice to lemon juice. Hint TL--use the black (brown) chickpeas when you want to add olives...or, add the olives after you mix up the hummus so they are not whipped around in the FP.


Oh yeah, black chickpeas would be the perfect way to hide that grey. Thanks.


----------



## FrankZ

when I make hummus I always put a pinch or three of cayenne in it.

Pickled jalapeños are also a nice addition.


----------



## CWS4322

FrankZ said:


> when I make hummus I always put a pinch or three of cayenne in it.
> 
> Pickled jalapeños are also a nice addition.


 Cayenne-infused EVOO is even better than cayenne, just my opinion.


----------



## FrankZ

CWS4322 said:


> Cayenne-infused EVOO is even better than cayenne, just my opinion.



Having good EVOO and cayenne on hand is more versatile...


----------



## taxlady

FrankZ said:


> Having good EVOO and cayenne on hand is more versatile...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I don't want a bunch of different bottles of EVOO going off because they didn't get used enough. One could always add some cayenne to some EVOO the day ahead.


----------



## FrankZ

taxlady said:


> One could always add some cayenne to some EVOO the day ahead.




That's legal?


----------



## taxlady

FrankZ said:


> That's legal?


----------

